# How would you rate the 900XR (928 SL) against...



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

the Look 585 Ultra and the Time VXR Proteam? I am primarily looking at a '07 585 Ultra or an '07 Time VXR Proteam but then I saw the Bianchi Ducati Corse version of the 928 SL and it has my interest quite peaked. I understand the 928 SL/900XR is under 900 gram for a 55cm. And it is handmade in Italy as opposed to mass produced in Taiwan. Now I don't have anything against Taiwan carbon because you can't get better ITO performance value but we are looking at treating ourselves to the ULTIMATE ULTIMATE bikes as wedding presents to ourselves (upper limit $4500 for frame and fork.) They will be the last bike purchase for at least 5 years. So with the 900XR at $2500, it compares favorably to a 585 Ultra at $2500 at a LBS. The VXR Proteam, I can get for a little over $3000. So which one would you get as an Ultimate Bike? BTW, I don't like ISP so the VXRS Ulteam and 595 is out. I also love the color red and Ducati is my favorite motorcycle. One day I will have a Ducati 1098 or the 800 cc version when it comes out. I am 5'10", 170 lbs and love to climb. Flats are boring and I can't sprint to save my life even though I have big quads.  Thanks for any help!! Ride ON!!!


----------



## wfu_dh (Jul 23, 2007)

*My Vote*



Ride-Fly said:


> the Look 585 Ultra and the Time VXR Proteam? I am primarily looking at a '07 585 Ultra or an '07 Time VXR Proteam but then I saw the Bianchi Ducati Corse version of the 928 SL and it has my interest quite peaked. I understand the 928 SL/900XR is under 900 gram for a 55cm. And it is handmade in Italy as opposed to mass produced in Taiwan. Now I don't have anything against Taiwan carbon because you can't get better ITO performance value but we are looking at treating ourselves to the ULTIMATE ULTIMATE bikes as wedding presents to ourselves (upper limit $4500 for frame and fork.) They will be the last bike purchase for at least 5 years. So with the 900XR at $2500, it compares favorably to a 585 Ultra at $2500 at a LBS. The VXR Proteam, I can get for a little over $3000. So which one would you get as an Ultimate Bike? BTW, I don't like ISP so the VXRS Ulteam and 595 is out. I also love the color red and Ducati is my favorite motorcycle. One day I will have a Ducati 1098 or the 800 cc version when it comes out. I am 5'10", 170 lbs and love to climb. Flats are boring and I can't sprint to save my life even though I have big quads.  Thanks for any help!! Ride ON!!!



I'm looking at the 595 and Ulteam and have also riden the 928 SL. I have riden the 585 and VXR proteam. I think the Time and Look is far superior to Bianchi, with the nod to Time IMHO. Check out the Look QC issues before you go that direction.:thumbsup: 

http://www.wrenchscience.com/Time/VXR++-+06/Road_Bikes/Frames.html


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

wfu_dh said:


> I'm looking at the 595 and Ulteam and have also riden the 928 SL. I have riden the 585 and VXR proteam. I think the Time and Look is far superior to Bianchi, with the nod to Time IMHO. Check out the Look QC issues before you go that direction.:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.wrenchscience.com/Time/VXR++-+06/Road_Bikes/Frames.html


I have no doubt that you like the Time better but more specific information about what kind of riding you do( hills, flats, etc), how much you weigh would be more helpful. Also what you felt the differences were between the bikes would also help. For example if you were looking for a really stiff frame for racing and crits and felt the Look was superior for that reason. However maybe someone else might want a more comfortable frame for longer rides. Or vice versa as I have no experience with any of the frames.


----------



## erotero (Jul 31, 2007)

Ride-Fly said:


> ...I saw the Bianchi Ducati Corse version of the 928 SL and it has my interest quite peaked...


The Ducati 900XR is a completely different frame that the 928 Carbon SL, in that it uses a tube to tube joining as oppossed to a monocoque design. I should receive mine this week. As soon as I try it I'll post my review.


----------



## erotero (Jul 31, 2007)

I just received mine last week and I must say it is worth much more that it costs. After testing numerous bikes (Pinarello Prince, Trek Madone 5.2, Scott Addict R1, Bianchi 928 Carbon SL, Orbea Orca and Opal, Colnago Extreme Power, Tarmac S-Works, Cervelo R3 and Soloist Carbon, in between others) I was inclined to purchased the Prince for its versatility. Great bike for everything from climbing to century rides, not to forget cornering abilities. But then I tried the Ducati 900XR and completely forgot about the Prince instantly. This bike was custom made to my liking. It felt much lighter on the road than anything I had tried before. Great stability in corners, in, through and out of turns I felt like I could push it harder than the rest of the bikes I tested. The bike also skims across the surface of the roads and very comfortably so. I could go for hours. And I should not forget to mention that it is half the price of the Prince. I finally found my dream bike. here are the specs:

- Ducati 900XR Frameset
- Campagnolo Chorus gruppo
- ITM 101 monocoque carbon handlebar, stem and seatpost
- Selle Italia Thoork flow saddle
- Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels
- Vittoria Evo Corse CX tubies
- Look KEO Carbon pedals

I hope this helps...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Pics Pics Pics!!!*



erotero said:


> I just received mine last week and I must say it is worth much more that it costs. After testing numerous bikes (Pinarello Prince, Trek Madone 5.2, Scott Addict R1, Bianchi 928 Carbon SL, Orbea Orca and Opal, Colnago Extreme Power, Tarmac S-Works, Cervelo R3 and Soloist Carbon, in between others) I was inclined to purchased the Prince for its versatility. Great bike for everything from climbing to century rides, not to forget cornering abilities. But then I tried the Ducati 900XR and completely forgot about the Prince instantly. This bike was custom made to my liking. It felt much lighter on the road than anything I had tried before. Great stability in corners, in, through and out of turns I felt like I could push it harder than the rest of the bikes I tested. The bike also skims across the surface of the roads and very comfortably so. I could go for hours. And I should not forget to mention that it is half the price of the Prince. I finally found my dream bike. here are the specs:
> 
> - Ducati 900XR Frameset
> - Campagnolo Chorus gruppo
> ...


also give us another ride report after some miles on the frame. how is the paint/finish? one of the frames i checked out had a lot of "lint" or something under the paint.


----------



## erotero (Jul 31, 2007)

Here are the pics...

















































Sorry, the pics are not the best (crappy camera). The paint is immaculate, no marks, or under layer dirt whatsoever. There are no decals either, everything is painted. Perhaps the one you saw was painted outside a downdraft oven (maybe first frames out of assembly line). I'll let you know if the frame starts "screeching" after a couple hundred miles...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Niiiice!!!! Bike Looks GREAT!!!*

and the camera didn't do too bad a job! Only in the first pic, does the frame (paint actually) look "soft" or fuzzy. What size is it? How about another ride report? Do you have any other bikes in your stable that you can compare it to? I know you test rode a lot of other bikes during your bike purchase but I would be particularly interested how the Duc compares to others you have extensive experience on. Thanks and ride on!!


----------



## erotero (Jul 31, 2007)

the paint looks polished like the panels of a Maserati, the blur is from the camera not focusing correctly, its weird. This is a size 50cm (I'm 5'6") The other rides I have here are older and not in the same range as the Duc, so it would be unfair to compare them. I have compared it to the previously mentioned tested bikes for this same reason. I might be riding for about 50-60 miles this week, weather permits, so I'll let you know how it goes then.


----------

